# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  About Sinewave

## JimKarvo

Καλησπέρα!

Ψάχνω να βρω "εναλλακτικό" τρόπο για να δω αν ένα UPS μου βγάζει ημιτονοειδής κυμματομορφή, ή τροποποιημένη!
Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι με ειδικά όργανα, τα οποία όμως κοστίζουν και πολλά λεφτά..
Υπάρχει άραγε, κάποιος άλλος, ποιο "μπακάλικος" τρόπος, ώστε να δεις αν ένα UPS σου βγάζει καθαρό ρεύμα ή αν όχι?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

No there no way to measure it with out one True RMS meter .. 

Years back (1994)  , the Fluke 8012A as True RMS , it was had an partial way to measure True RMS , and I say partial because it was an analog one. 

At the year 2010 , the Fluke 87-V has inside one large processor ,
that takes samples from 0-200KHz , and the results are more than accurate .

Do some savings, get the best meter ..  do the job right. 

As minimum , get one old   Fluke 8012A , at a fraction of the cost, of one modern one .

----------


## ultra

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Ψάχνω να βρω "εναλλακτικό" τρόπο για να δω αν ένα UPS μου βγάζει ημιτονοειδής κυμματομορφή, ή τροποποιημένη!
> Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι με ειδικά όργανα, τα οποία όμως κοστίζουν και πολλά λεφτά..
> Υπάρχει άραγε, κάποιος άλλος, ποιο "μπακάλικος" τρόπος, ώστε να δεις αν ένα UPS σου βγάζει καθαρό ρεύμα ή αν όχι?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...



O πιο απλος τροπος ειναι να συνδεσεις ενα μοτερ AC 220v.
Aν ο inverter γυρναει το μοτερ, σημαινει οτι ειναι ημιτονου- αν οχι, τοτε δεν ειναι....Πιο απλο τροπο δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω!

----------


## dalai

Ενας αλλος απλος τροπος ειναι να παρεις ενα μετασχηματιστη  απο 220 σε οτι νανε (π.χ. 12 volt AC) και πρωτα να τον μετρησεις συνδεμενο στη ΔΕΗ και κατοπιν στο UPS.
Αν ειναι τετραγωνικου παλμου θα δωσει εξοδο πολυ υψηλοτερη απο αυτη της δεη .
Π.χ. ο 220/12 στη ΔΕΗ θα δειξει (χωρις φορτιο) περιπου 16με 18 volt  και στο UPS ,πανω απο 25 volt. 
Αυτο γιατι (ξερεις αλλα θα το πω) οι μετ/τες του εμποριου ειναι φτιαγμενοι για 50Hz sin wave,  ενω ο τετραγονικος παλμος περιεχει απειρα ημιτονικα σηματα μεσα του.

----------


## tasosmos

Στo datasheet του κατασκευαστη κοιταξες?

Παντως αν ειναι ημιτονου φαινεται και στην τιμη... αν το πηρες κατω απο 200€ καινουργιο τοτε 99% ειναι τετραγωνο ή modified.

----------


## JimKarvo

> O πιο απλος τροπος ειναι να συνδεσεις ενα μοτερ AC 220v.
> Aν ο inverter γυρναει το μοτερ, σημαινει οτι ειναι ημιτονου- αν οχι, τοτε δεν ειναι....Πιο απλο τροπο δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω!



Συγκεκριμένα, μοτέρ από πλυντήριο μας κάνει να φαντάστω? Αν γυρνάει θα είναι οκ, χωρίς προβλήματα.. αν δεν γυρνάει? υπάρχει κίνδυνος να το κάψω?





> Ενας αλλος απλος τροπος ειναι να παρεις ενα μετασχηματιστη  απο 220 σε οτι νανε (π.χ. 12 volt AC) και πρωτα να τον μετρησεις συνδεμενο στη ΔΕΗ και κατοπιν στο UPS.
> Αν ειναι τετραγωνικου παλμου θα δωσει εξοδο πολυ υψηλοτερη απο αυτη της δεη .
> Π.χ. ο 220/12 στη ΔΕΗ θα δειξει (χωρις φορτιο) περιπου 16με 18 volt  και στο UPS ,πανω απο 25 volt. 
> Αυτο γιατι (ξερεις αλλα θα το πω) οι μετ/τες του εμποριου ειναι φτιαγμενοι για 50Hz sin wave,  ενω ο τετραγονικος παλμος περιεχει απειρα ημιτονικα σηματα μεσα του.



Μετασχηματιστή, μόνο ε? Δεν μας κάνει τροφοδοτικό από laptop? Είναι σίγουρο αυτό? Γιατί το UPS δεν βγάζει 230, αλλά γύρω στα 200 (ή έτσι δίχνει το πολύμετρο)





> Στo datasheet του κατασκευαστη κοιταξες?
> 
> Παντως αν ειναι ημιτονου φαινεται και στην τιμη... αν το πηρες κατω απο 200€ καινουργιο τοτε 99% ειναι τετραγωνο ή modified.



Τάσο, είναι μερικά UPS που δεν έχω στοιχεία τους πολλά.. τα είχα ανοίξει για διάφορους λόγους παλιά, και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να λέει στοιχεία πάνω τους...

----------


## stathis

Φίλε Δημήτρη δές από την πίσω πλευρά του αν γράφει χαρακτηρ/κά 
του UPS ή σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο ίσως...τί μάρκα και τί μοντέλο είναι;;;

----------


## fmav

> Γιατί το UPS δεν βγάζει 230, αλλά γύρω στα 200 (ή έτσι δίχνει το πολύμετρο)



Το UPS σου βγάζει τετράγωνο ή το πολύ κάποιο όχι και τόσο καλό modified sine, καθώς αφού το πολύμετρο μετράει 200V και όχι 230V, τα 30V τα δίνει το UPS σε αρμονικές λόγω της τετραγωνικής εξόδου. Αυτές τις αρμονικές ένα φθηνό πολύμετρο δεν μπορεί να τις μετρήσει. Αν είχες ένα TRUE RMS πολύμετρο θα μετρούσες 230V ανεξάρτητα της κυματομορφής εξόδου.
Αν το φθηνό πολύμετρο μετρούσε 230 τότε θα ήταν σίγουρα ημίτονο. Πάντα προϋπόθεση ότι το UPS λειτουργεί σωστά και βγάζει 230Vrms

----------


## JimKarvo

Δίνει κάτω από 200.. 180 περίπου! [τόσα μου είχε δείξει και στο σπίτι μου στην Σαλαμίνα, το οποίο έχει ΔΕΗ]

----------


## fmav

> Δίνει κάτω από 200.. 180 περίπου! [τόσα μου είχε δείξει και στο σπίτι μου στην Σαλαμίνα, το οποίο έχει ΔΕΗ]



Κοίτα, τα φθηνά πολύμετρα μετράνε την rms τιμή ενός εναλλασσόμενου μεγέθους βάσει του πλάτους αυτού. Μετράνε δηλαδή το πλάτος και μετά διαιρούν με ρίζα 2 για να βρουν την rms τιμή, σύμφωνα με τον τύπο: Vrms=Vp/1.41. Αυτός ο τύπος όμως ισχύει μόνο για το καθαρό ημίτονο.
Όταν έχουμε τετράγωνο ο τύπος είναι Vrms=Vo. Επομένως, αν το UPS βγάζει τετράγωνο με rms τιμή 230V, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχει και πλάτος 230V. Το πολύμετρο λοιπόν θα μετρήσει ένα πλάτος 230V και θεωρώντας ότι είναι ημίτονο θα διαιρέσει με 1.41 για να βρει την rms τιμή και να την απεικονίσει. Αν ήταν true rms πολύμετρο θα μετρούσε με διαφορετική μεθοδολογία (μετρώντας όλες τις στιγμιαίες τιμές στη διάρκεια μιας περιόδου και βρίσκοντας το ολοκλήρωμα των τετραγώνων των τιμών αυτών) και θα έδειχνε 230V.

Συμπέρασμα: το UPS σου βγάζει τετράγωνο...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_F3x5rAJpE"]YouTube- True RMS (DMM) Digital Multimeters for Computer Techs[/ame]

----------


## fmav

Κυριάκο, ένα true rms πολύμετρο είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτό που ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται αυτή τη στιγμή ο φίλος μας. Και εξηγώ: ένα true rms πολύμετρο θα μετρούσε σε κάθε περίπτωση 230Vrms είτε επρόκειτο για ημίτονο, είτε για τετράγωνο. Σκοπός του όμως είναι να διαπιστώσει αν έχει ημίτονο ή τετράγωνο. Με ένα απλό πολύμετρο των 5EUR μπορεί κανείς να το διαπιστώσει, ενώ με ένα true rms πολύμετρο των 300EUR όχι. Με τα ίδια χρήματα θα μπορούσε να πάρει παλμογράφο και να επιβεβαιώσει τη διαπίστωση που έγινε με το φθηνό πολύμετρο...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ένα true rms πολύμετρο θα μετρούσε σε κάθε περίπτωση 230Vrms είτε επρόκειτο για ημίτονο, είτε για τετράγωνο. Σκοπός του όμως είναι να διαπιστώσει αν έχει ημίτονο ή τετράγωνο.



Εγω εκπαιδεύτηκα και πληρώνομαι για να προσφέρω αποτέλεσμα .. 

Οποιος θέλει να βλέπει καμπύλες , να πάρει μια πλάσμα 40 ίντσες , να ευχαριστιέται  εικόνα .

----------


## fmav

> Εγω εκπαιδεύτηκα και πληρώνομαι για να προσφέρω αποτέλεσμα .. 
> 
> Οποιος θέλει να βλέπει καμπύλες , να πάρει μια πλάσμα 40 ίντσες , να ευχαριστιέται εικόνα .



Κυριάκο, δε θέλω να σου θίξω τα true rms πολύμετρα. Δεν τα υποτιμώ καθόλου. Όμως, το κάθε όργανο για την κάθε περίπτωση και για το δικό του σκοπό. Δε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ας πούμε true rms πολύμετρο για να δούμε αν μια μπρίζα έχει τάση. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν η τάση στη μπρίζα είναι 233,1456 Vrms, αλλά αν είναι επικίνδυνη. Δε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ούτε καν απλό πολύμετρο. Υπάρχουν τα δοκιμαστικά με μισό ευρώ. 

Πολύ περισσότερο στην περίπτωση αυτή, που ο φίλος είχε συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και έπρεπε να το λύσει. Και το true rms δεν έδινε λύση...

----------


## JimKarvo

Σορρυ κυριάκο, αλλά έψαχνα για μια φθηνή λύση.. αν ήταν να δώσω 300€ σε πολύμετρο, καλύτερα να πήγαινα να αγοράσω το pure sinewave inverter, Να τελειώνουμε!  :Wink: 

Αλλά ας μην τσακωνόμαστε! σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pameZD

βαλε ενα μοτερ 220 χωρις καρβουνακια και αν το γυρνα αλλα μουγκριζει ειναι τετραγωνο το ημιτονο.

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο πρόχειρο! Να φανταστώ ότι το τετραγωνοποιημένο ημίτονο κάνει ζημιά στο μοτέρ, έτσι?

----------


## pameZD

ελα ρε βαλε ενα ανεμηστηρα

----------


## JimKarvo

Είναι χωρίς καρβουνάκια μέσα? Οκ, θα τον συνδέσω.. αλλά δεν θα του κάνω κάποια ζημιά, ε???

----------


## pameZD

oχι αλλα μην το αφησεις πανω απο 1-2 λεπτα

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο, δε θέλω να σου θίξω τα true rms πολύμετρα. Δεν τα υποτιμώ καθόλου. Όμως, το κάθε όργανο για την κάθε περίπτωση και για το δικό του σκοπό. Δε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ας πούμε true rms πολύμετρο για να δούμε αν μια μπρίζα έχει τάση. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν η τάση στη μπρίζα είναι 233,1456 Vrms, αλλά αν είναι επικίνδυνη. Δε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ούτε καν απλό πολύμετρο. Υπάρχουν τα δοκιμαστικά με μισό ευρώ. 
> 
> Πολύ περισσότερο στην περίπτωση αυτή, που ο φίλος είχε συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και έπρεπε να το λύσει. Και το true rms δεν έδινε λύση...



Αδελφέ , αυτές είναι φτηνές φιλοσοφίες ..  
Και δεν θέλω και εγώ να σε μειώσω ,  άλλωστε δεν έχω και κανένα συμφέρων να το κάνω . 
Δεν μπορείς όμως , να λες ότι είσαι μάστορας , με ένα δοκιμαστικό των 2 Ευρω στην τσέπη . 

Και εαν ήσουν πραγματικός μάστορας , θα του έλεγες οτι το ρημάδι το UPS βγάζει  απομίμηση εναλλασσόμενης κυματομορφής ,
πράγμα που σημαίνει ,  ότι για να μετρήσεις απλά την τάση , θες True-RMS οπωσδήποτε ,  και όσο ποιο μάπα είναι το UPS , θέλεις ακόμα καλύτερο εργαλείο , εκτός εάν έχεις πληρώσει 700€ για να πάρεις το δικό μου APC , με δυνατότητα για τέσσερα εξωτερικά πακέτα μπαταριών και 24ωρη λειτουργία . 
Και πραγματικά βελτιστωποιημένη έξοδο , και πολύ καλή εναλλασσόμενη κυματομορφή.

Θα του έλεγες επίσης , ότι εφόσον μέτρησες την συχνότητα στην έξοδο ,
με συχνόμετρο ,  οτι εφόσον είναι πραγματικά 50HZ , καμιά συσκευή δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ,  και εαν δεν βγάζει   50HZ λόγο βλάβης , θα τα κάψει όλα . 

Πες μου, που να σου στείλω το τιμολόγιο , γιατί οι γνώσεις ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ, 
και τα εργαλεία θέλουν απόσβεση .

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Σορρυ κυριάκο, αλλά έψαχνα για μια φθηνή λύση..



Η ηλεκτρολογία , έχει κανόνες , κρύβει κινδύνους , και απαιτεί σωστές κινήσεις . 

Μακάρι , να υπήρχε ένας απλοϊκός τρόπος , για όλα , δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## navar

> Η ηλεκτρολογία , έχει κανόνες , κρύβει κινδύνους , και απαιτεί σωστές κινήσεις . 
> 
> Μακάρι , να υπήρχε ένας απλοϊκός τρόπος , για όλα , δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει.



τσουρέκια μας τα έκανες κούλη με τα TRUErms και τα δικά σου εργαλεία και τα δικά σου κοφτάκια και τα δικά σου κατσαβίδια. και το UPS που μαμαεί και το ενα και το άλλο. όλοι μπορούμε να τα πάρουμε άλλα μετά θα αναρωτιόμασταν όπως και εσύ(σε άλλο ποστ) που να μαζέψουμε τα χρωστικά απο τις κάρτες !!!!

πόρτο χαμπάρι εδώ μπαίνουν χομπίστες και ερασιτέχνες και μπατιράκια και φοιτηταριό !!! ανάθεμα αν έπρεπε για να βρούνε λύση να είναι αναγκασμένοι να έχουν εξοπλισμό χιλιάδων ευρω !!

και οι μπακάλικες οι εμπειρικές  λύσεις που δεν στηρίζονται στην θεωρία της σχετικότητας και δεν χρειάζονται να λύσεις 7πλο ολοκλήρομα και συνάρτηση 8ου βαθμού μερικές φορές δουλεύουν άψογα ! 

μήν κυνηγάς να δείξεις το πόσο καλός τεχνικός είσαι μπάς και σε πάρουν για δουλεία, τόσο στραβόξυλο που είσαι δεν πρόκειται.

έχω δεί επιδειξίες και επιδειξίες στην ζωή μου αλλά εσύ γράφεις καινούργια όρια, βάζεις τον πήχη πολύ ψηλά !!!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Οταν μου τα κάνουν τσουρέκια , οι μπακάληδες , απλά βάζω τα γέλια .  

Έτσι ξεφεύγω εγώ, από το κόπο , να γεμίσω το άδειο κεφάλι του καθένα . 

Στην τέχνη μου έχω μάθει να είμαι πρωταγωνιστής , και όχι κομπάρσος σαν και σένα ..  

Και μια ελπίδα έχω όταν είμαι μέσα στα φορουμ , να ξετρυπώσω 2-3 πρωταγωνιστές , για να έχω λόγο να καίω ρεύμα , και να ξοδεύω χρόνο μαζί τους. 

Κάτσε στα αυγά σου , και ξεκουράσου.

----------


## fmav

Κυριάκο, άσε τα τσουρέκια και τους μπακάληδες. Ως τώρα, το μόνο που πρότεινες στον JimKarvo για να λύσει το πρόβλημά του, είναι να αγοράσει ένα true rms πολύμετρο. Επειδή (αυτο-)αποκαλείσαι επαγγελματίας και επειδή υπάρχει ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που περιμένει μια λύση από σένα, θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μας πεις πώς με ένα τέτοιο πολύμετρο (άσχετα με το πόσο αυτό κοστίζει) θα μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις αν μια εναλλασσόμενη κυματομορφή είναι ημιτονοειδής ή τετραγωνική και γιατί. Πραγματικά, είμαι περίεργος για την (επαγγελματική) απάντησή σου.
Επαναλαμβάνω, το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο και απαιτεί συγκεκριμένη λύση...
Το να συζητάμε ποιανού το όργανο είναι καλύτερο (ή μεγαλύτερο), δεν έχει νόημα αφού πρώτον δεν έχεις δει τα όργανα των άλλων και δεύτερον σημασία έχει πως χρησιμοποιείς ένα όργανο και όχι ότι απλά το έχεις...

----------


## fmav

..............................

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ως τώρα, το μόνο που πρότεινες στον JimKarvo για να λύσει το πρόβλημά του, είναι να αγοράσει ένα true rms πολύμετρο. Επειδή (αυτο-)αποκαλείσαι επαγγελματίας και επειδή υπάρχει ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που περιμένει μια λύση από σένα....



Όπα ...  όπα ,  σταμάτα εδώ ..  

Μιλάς με ένα Συντηρητή ηλεκτρολόγο , με 200KW άδεια , 
αυτό-επιμορφωμένο  στα τελευταία στάνταρ 2010  , που μιλάει τρεις γλώσσες , 
και όπου τον ίδρωτα του, τον επενδύει  σε εργαλεία .. και το χρόνο του στην διαρκεί εκμάθηση ,  και απαιτείς σεμινάριο ..  με αυτόν τον τρόπο ? 

δεν χρωστάω σε κανένας τίποτα , θα βοηθάω μόνο τους καλόκαρδους , 
όσο θέλω , και όσο μπορώ . 

Και θα σου μάθω και ένα χρήσιμο κόλπο , μιας και έχω εκτιμήσει , 
ότι κατά βάθος , είσαι καλός χαραχτήρας . 

Οταν ζητάμε " φως " - το όποιο " φως " , από έναν γνώστη ,   αναφερόμαστε σε αυτόν , 
με τους όρους ,    *σε παρακαλώ* .... *εάν θέλεις* .... 
*και όχι :* μας τα χρωστάς ... και ρίχτα ..  

Εύχομαι από καρδιάς , σε όλους  όσους , ενδιαφέρονται για την πρόοδο τους,  καλό κουράγιο για την αναζήτηση  της γνώσης , 
και σας εύχομαι , να πάρετε ότι καλύτερο από εργαλεία , 
ώστε πραγματικά , να μπορείτε να συμμετέχετε στις εξελίξεις της τέχνης ,
που λέγεται " σύγχρονη " Ηλεκτρολογία.

----------


## JimKarvo

Παιδιά, χαλαρά...
Κυριάκο, η λύση σου δεν είναι σωστή, διότι αν διαβάσεις καλά στο πρώτο μου post, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι λέω για μια φθηνή λύση! Τι να σου κάνουν οι τρις γλώσσες αν δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις την μητρική σου  :Tongue2:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δημήτρη  με τα θετικά φορτισμένα ηλεκτρόνια , σπάνια έχω πρόβλημα ,
διοτι απωθούνται ..    :Biggrin:  

Με τα αρνητικά γίνετε της Πόπης , διοτι έλκονται επάνω μου   :Tongue:   :Laugh:

----------


## fmav

> Όπα ... όπα , σταμάτα εδώ .. 
> 
> Μιλάς με ένα Συντηρητή ηλεκτρολόγο , με 200KW άδεια , 
> αυτό-επιμορφωμένο στα τελευταία στάνταρ 2010 , που μιλάει τρεις γλώσσες , 
> και όπου τον ίδρωτα του, τον επενδύει σε εργαλεία .. και το χρόνο του στην διαρκεί εκμάθηση , και απαιτείς σεμινάριο .. με αυτόν τον τρόπο ? 
> 
> δεν χρωστάω σε κανένας τίποτα , θα βοηθάω μόνο τους καλόκαρδους , 
> όσο θέλω , και όσο μπορώ . 
> 
> ...



Ωραία, άρα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχεις λύση. Ή μάλλον η λύση που προτείνεις είναι: "αγόρασε και συ το πανάκριβο εργαλείο και η λύση θα 'ρθει από μόνη της".
Εκτός αν έχεις λύση (που αμφιβάλλω) αλλά δεν τη δίνεις δωρεάν, αλλά επιθυμείς να την πουλήσεις μαζί με κανά πολύμετρο που σου περισσεύει (και έχεις πολλά απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω). Τότε βάλε μια αγγελία στο φόρουμ ότι αναλαμβάνεις να λύσεις δύσκολα και απαιτητικά προβλήματα, έναντι αμοιβής.

Επειδή όμως και 'γω δε γεννήθηκα χθες και επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι γενικώς "αυτό-" (αυτο-επιμορφωμένος, αυτο-δίδακτος, αυτο-αποκαλούμενος επαγγελματίας κ.ο.κ) θα σε συμβούλευα να σταματήσεις να επενδύεις σε όργανα (των οποίων τη χρησιμότητα μάλλον δεν καταννοείς) και να επενδύσεις σε κανά σχετικό βιβλίο. Αλλιώς δε βλέπω να κάνεις απόσβεση των χρημάτων που έδωσες.





> Κυριάκο, η λύση σου δεν είναι σωστή, διότι αν διαβάσεις καλά στο πρώτο μου post, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι λέω για μια φθηνή λύση!



Δημήτρη, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κόστος, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ λύση. Εξήγησα σε προηγούμενο post γιατί ένα true rms πολύμετρο δεν λύνει το ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ πρόβλημά σου. Αλλά...

Κυριάκο, όταν δίνεις λύσεις σε ένα φόρουμ πρέπει να σέβεσαι την τσέπη του άλλου. Το να παρακινείς κάποιον να αγοράσει κάτι ακριβό, επειδή εσύ νομίζεις ότι θα δώσει λύση, είναι ανεύθυνο αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος γι΄ αυτό. Πρέπει να τεκμηριώνεις την άποψή σου έτσι ώστε να πείσεις τον άλλο. Αν αντί για επιχειρήματα, πετάς μόνο κορώνες και αντριλίκια τότε είσαι σε λάθος δρόμο...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ωραία, άρα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχεις λύση. Ή μάλλον η λύση που προτείνεις είναι: "αγόρασε και συ το πανάκριβο εργαλείο και η λύση θα 'ρθει από μόνη της".



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το τι καταλαβαίνεις ..    :Smile: 
Και εδώ κλείνει για μένα το θέμα .






> Κυριάκο, όταν δίνεις λύσεις σε ένα φόρουμ πρέπει να σέβεσαι την τσέπη  του άλλου.



Εδω η βλακεία παραχόντρυνε ..   απλή παρατήρηση του συμβάντος  ..   :Smile:

----------


## fmav

Και για να εξηγήσω (δωρεάν και τεκμηριωμένα) και με σχήματα αυτό που είχα πει σε προηγούμενο post, για όσους θέλουν να κατανοήσουν κάποια πράγματα περισσότερο. 
Επισυνάπτω δύο απεικονίσεις παλμογράφου. 
Στην πρώτη έχουμε ένα καθαρό ημίτονο με Vrms=230 V (χρησιμοποίησα κλίμακα 1:100 για ευκολία) και το οποίο έχει πλάτος Vp=324V. Ως γνωστό (για κυματομορφή καθαρού ημιτόνου) ισχύει Vrms=Vp/1.41 (όπου 1.41 είναι το ρίζα 2).
Υποθέτουμε ότι αυτή την τάση την βγάζει το UPS μας.
Αν την μετρήσουμε με ένα κοινό πολύμετρο, αυτό θα μετρήσει πρώτα το πλάτος (το οποίο είναι 324V) και μετά θα το διαιρέσει με ρίζα 2 για να βρει την Vrms (όπου θα προκύψει 230Vrms).
Aν το μετρήσουμε με ένα true rms πολύμετρο, αυτό θα μετρήσει απευθείας την rms τιμή και θα μετρήσει 230Vrms.
Άρα για το καθαρό ημίτονο φθηνό πολύμετρο και true rms πολύμετρο θα δείξουν την ίδια τιμή.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το UPS μας βγάζει 230Vrms τετράγωνο. Αυτό φαίνεται στην δεύτερη απεικόνιση.
Στο τετράγωνο παρατηρούμε ότι ισχύει ότι Vrms=Vp (αποδεικνύεται φυσικά πολύ εύκολα μαθηματικά). Άρα Vrms=Vp= 230V.
Αν την μετρήσουμε με ένα κοινό πολύμετρο, αυτό θα μετρήσει πρώτα το πλάτος (το οποίο είναι 230V) και μετά θα το διαιρέσει με ρίζα 2 για να βρει την Vrms (όπου θα προκύψει 163Vrms).
Aν το μετρήσουμε με ένα true rms πολύμετρο, αυτό θα μετρήσει απευθείας την rms τιμή και θα μετρήσει 230Vrms.

Επειδή ο Δημήτρης λέει ότι μέτρησε την έξοδο με απλό πολύμετρο και βρήκε τιμή περίπου 180V, το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω είναι ότι είμαστε στην δεύτερη περίπτωση της τετραγωνικής εξόδου.

Αν ο Δημήτρης αγόραζε ένα true rms πολύμετρο και μετρούσε, αυτό σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έδειχνε 230Vrms. Άρα δεν θα μπορούσε να καταλάβει αν είχε ημίτονο ή τετράγωνο. Αντίθετα, με ένα φθηνό πολύμετρο η διαπίστωση είναι προφανής...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Και για να εξηγήσω (δωρεάν και τεκμηριωμένα) και με σχήματα ..........



Δεν λες τίποτα ...  κενό αέρος ... 

Να μας βάλεις , και μια καμπύλη από UPS ,  από δικό σου παλμογράφο , και μηχανήματα , για να έχεις αξιοπιστία .. 

Και για να δεις, εσύ κατά πρώτον,  και πως είναι ..    :Smile:

----------


## fmav

> Δεν λες τίποτα ... κενό αέρος ... 
> 
> Να μας βάλεις , και μια καμπύλη από UPS , από δικό σου παλμογράφο , και μηχανήματα , για να έχεις αξιοπιστία .. 
> 
> Και για να δεις, εσύ κατά πρώτον, και πως είναι ..



 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

Δε σε πιάνω... Δικά μου μηχανήματα χρησιμοποίησα για τις απεικονίσεις, δεν τα έκλεψα. Αλλά και κλεμμένα να ήταν τι αλλάζει; Θέλεις μήπως να πεις με τι διαφωνείς; Για να έχεις αξιοπιστία...

----------


## GeorgeVita

[on/off topic]
Η απευθείας μέτρηση με παλμογράφο της εξόδου του UPS, το οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο στα 230V όπως και ο παλμογράφος χωρίς extra μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης, κρύβει κανένα κίνδυνο για το όργανο;

Σημείωση: αναφέρομαι σε UPS για PC που λειτουργεί on-line

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος
[/on-off topic]

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

[on/off topic]

Δεν φτάσαμε ακόμα εκεί ...  :Wink: 

[on/off topic]

----------


## fmav

> [on/off topic]
> Η απευθείας μέτρηση με παλμογράφο της εξόδου του UPS, το οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο στα 230V όπως και ο παλμογράφος χωρίς extra μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης, κρύβει κανένα κίνδυνο για το όργανο;
> 
> Σημείωση: αναφέρομαι σε UPS για PC που λειτουργεί on-line
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιώργος
> [/on-off topic]



Γενικά, δεν πρέπει η γείωση του probe του παλμογράφου ( η οποία συμπίπτει με τη γείωση της μπρίζας και η οποία έχει το δυναμικό του ουδέτερου) να βρεθεί σε σημείο που έχει δυναμικό ως προς αυτήν. Άρα αν συνδέσει κανείς τη γείωση του probe στη φάση, τότε δημιουργείται βραχυκύκλωμα από τη φάση του σημείου μέτρησης προς τη γη του παλμογράφου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δε θα χαλάσει τίποτε, απλά θα πέσει ο αυτόματος της μπρίζας. (Ίσως λειτουργήσει και η προστασία του UPS καθώς θα βραχυκυκλώσει η έξοδός του)

Για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος να συμβεί αυτό θα πρέπει είτε η συσκευή προς έλεγχο, είτε ο παλμογράφος να είναι floating. Ο παλμογράφος μπορεί να γίνει floating αν τροφοδοτηθεί μέσω ενός MΣ απομόνωσης. Ένας άλλος τρόπος, πολύ πιο απλός είναι να μη συνδεθεί στο φις του η γείωση της μπρίζας. Μπορούμε με μονωτική να καλύψουμε γύρω γύρω στο φις τις επαφές τις γείωσης και επειδή ο παλμογράφος έχει εσωτερικά ΜΣ υποβιβασμού (είτε γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό, είτε switching) τότε θα είναι floating.

Στην περίπτωσή σου, είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα, καθώς έχεις online UPS, το οποίο είναι μονίμως floating, καθώς η έξοδός του προέρχεται όλη την ώρα από τον MΣ του inverter, ανεξάρτητα από το αν υπάρχει τάση στην είσοδο του UPS ή όχι.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Στην περίπτωσή σου, είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα, καθώς έχεις online UPS, το οποίο είναι μονίμως floating, καθώς η έξοδός του προέρχεται όλη την ώρα από τον MΣ του inverter, ανεξάρτητα από το αν υπάρχει τάση στην είσοδο του UPS ή όχι.



Συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
α) μόνο για την περίπτωση UPS αν αποσυνδέσουμε το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (230V) μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε τη μορφή της εξόδου χωρίς πρόβλημα εφόσον τώρα είμαστε floating, σωστά;

β) στην περίπτωση του Δημήτρη αν μεταφέρουμε το UPS σε ένα εργαστήριο, δώσουμε 12V από μπαταρίες και ενεργοποιήσουμε την έξοδο κάνουμε μετρήσεις με παλμογράφο και βγάζουμε τα συμπεράσματα;

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
Γιώργος

----------


## fmav

> Συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
> α) μόνο για την περίπτωση UPS αν αποσυνδέσουμε το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (230V) μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε τη μορφή της εξόδου χωρίς πρόβλημα εφόσον τώρα είμαστε floating, σωστά;
> 
> β) στην περίπτωση του Δημήτρη αν μεταφέρουμε το UPS σε ένα εργαστήριο, δώσουμε 12V από μπαταρίες και ενεργοποιήσουμε την έξοδο κάνουμε μετρήσεις με παλμογράφο και βγάζουμε τα συμπεράσματα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
> Γιώργος



Στην περίπτωση α) αν το UPS είναι online τότε ανεξάρτητα από το αν υπάρχει τροφοδοσία στην είσοδο, η έξοδος είναι πάντα αυτή που φτιάχνει ο inverter και είναι floating.

Όσο αφορά στην περίπτωση β), ναι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. 

Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω πριν, ότι όλοι οι φορητοί παλμογράφοι που είτε δουλεύουν από μπαταρίες, είτε από εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό, είναι floating και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. 

Επίσης ένας άλλος περιορισμός που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι η μέγιστη τάση εισόδου που μπορεί να δεχθεί ο παλμογράφος (και εξαρτάται από τον παλμογράφο). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να απαιτηθεί probe με μεγαλύτερη σχέση υποβιβασμού από τη συνηθισμένη 10:1. Υπάρχουν probe με σχέση 20:1, 50:1 και 100:1.
Βέβαια με δύο αντιστάσεις σε συνδεσμολογία διαιρέτη τάσης, μπορεί κανείς να κάνει αυτό τον υποβιβασμό πολύ οικονομικά και γρήγορα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Οταν μου τα κάνουν τσουρέκια , οι μπακάληδες , απλά βάζω τα γέλια .  
> 
> Έτσι ξεφεύγω εγώ, από το κόπο , να γεμίσω το άδειο κεφάλι του καθένα . 
> 
> Στην τέχνη μου έχω μάθει να είμαι πρωταγωνιστής , και όχι κομπάρσος σαν και σένα ..  
> 
> Και μια ελπίδα έχω όταν είμαι μέσα στα φορουμ , να ξετρυπώσω 2-3 πρωταγωνιστές , για να έχω λόγο να καίω ρεύμα , και να ξοδεύω χρόνο μαζί τους. 
> 
> Κάτσε στα αυγά σου , και ξεκουράσου.




xaxaxaxaa..... κυριαααααααααααακοοοο... το εχασες το παιχνιδι....  με τα εργαλια σου εισαι σαν τον 50ρι με την αμαξαρα(την αυτοαποκαλει "εργαλειαρα" ), που κοιταει τους πιτσιρικαδες με τα παπια (δοκιμαστικα και κινεζικα πολυμετρα τα λεω εγω)να κουβαλαν μωρα...και ζηλευει γιατι αυτος αγοραζε την εργαλειαρα του με δανικα για να κουβαλαει μωρα..

fmav ωραια τα λες..

----------


## Nemmesis

> [on/off topic]
> 
> Δεν φτάσαμε ακόμα εκεί ... 
> 
> [on/off topic]




τα [on/off topic] που γραφεις ξερεις τι ειναι? η απλα αντιγραφεις λαθος κατι που ειδες???

παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να με ανεχθουν μια τελευταια φορα για την τοση αγαπη που δειχνω στο νεο μελος μας αλλα πραγματικα μου ερχονται εποχες sakis18 και το λατρεθω αυτο το πραγμα :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Πιθανός* τρόπος απεικόνισης εξόδου UPS για επιβεβαίωση true/pseudo sinewave ή ότι άλλο προκύψει:



*Προσοχή: το UPS να μήν είναι συνδεδεμένο στα 230V!*

*Προσοχή: η έξοδος του UPS έχει επικίνδυνες τάσεις!*

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> τα [on/off topic]
> παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να με ανεχθουν μια τελευταια φορα



Εγω τους παρακαλώ να σε τσακίσουν , μιας και μας έδειξες απλά το μπόι σου, συμμετέχοντας σε τεχνικό θέμα .

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εγω τους παρακαλώ να σε τσακίσουν , μιας και μας έδειξες απλά το μπόι σου, συμμετέχοντας σε τεχνικό θέμα .



ακριβως αυτη την απαντηση περιμενα απο εσενα για να σου πω αυτο... και εσυ τι αλλο ειπες εκτος απο το οτι χρειαζετε rms πολυμετρο?????????????? σε ρωτησαν σε τι ακριβως θα χρησιμευσει και μας ειπες οτι  δεν μπορει να σου μιλαει κανεις ετσι γιατι εισαι με 200kw αδεια... και πρεπει να σου πουμε *σε παρακαλώ* .... *εάν θέλεις* .... κλπ κλπ. εγω γραφω για να δειξω το μποι μου???
εδω στο φορουμ ομως για τους περισσοτερους απο εμας εισαι νεος και τωρα σε μαθενει ο κοσμος εδω μεσα οποτε... οσα και να λες αλλοι οι κορυφαιοι εδω μεσα... για εναν και μονο λογο.. εχουμε ΔΕΙ κατασκευες τους... πχ. οτι και να μου πεις εσυ για τον Thanos10 απλα θα γελασω... ενω οτι και να πει καποιος για εσενα θα ειναι διαφορετικα...  
πλεον οτι εχω διαβασει απο εσενα εχει να κανει με παχια παχια λογια για πολυμετρα, ebay και 200kw αδειες.... εγω δεν σε ξερω απο καπου εσυ μου εφτιαξες αυτη την εικονα για τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## pameZD

Τελικά Δημήτρη  τι έκανες με τον ανεμιστήρα
(μπορείς  αν θέλεις  σε παρακαλώ μέσα σε εισαγωγικά να μου απαντήσεις)

----------


## JimKarvo

> Τελικά Δημήτρη  τι έκανες με τον ανεμιστήρα
> (μπορείς  αν θέλεις  σε παρακαλώ μέσα σε εισαγωγικά να μου απαντήσεις)



Περιμένω νά γυρίσουν οι δικοί μου, για νά βρούμε τον ανεμιστηρα..

----------


## jimk

jim μην κανεις πειραματα πηγαινε το ups σε καποιον τεχνικο ηλεκτρονικο να το μετρησει με παλμογραφο

----------


## kitMAN

Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες, ενός πραγματικού ημιτόνου UPS, που αγόρασα πριν μερικά χρόνια από το στοκ του AlexPak στην παλλήνη. Στο εσωτερικό του βλέπουμε πως δεν υπάρχει ο κλασικός μετασχηματιστής που συναντάμε στα περισσότερα UPS τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου. Δύο πηνία υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα τυλιγμένα σε τοροηδή πυρήνα. Το μεγάλο χρησιμεύει στο σχηματισμό – φιλτράρισμα του πραγματικού ημιτόνου που δίνουν 2 IGBTισχύος, ενώ το μικρό είναι μέρος της βαθμίδας (PFC) ActivePowerFactorCorrection που διαθέτει. Η ισχύς του είναι 1 KVAή 720 Wrms και τροφοδοτείται από 3 μπαταρίες 12 V 7.2 Ah.

Δημήτρη, αυτό μαζί με 3 πάνελ και 3 μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκφόρτωσης θα ήταν δώρο θεού για εσένα. :Biggrin: 

Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ένα κλασικό UPS τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου, με τον κλασικό μετασχηματιστή που τροφοδοτείται από 2 ζευγάρια FET και 2 μπαταρίες 12 V 7.2 Ah.

Αυτά εκ των έσω.

----------


## JimKarvo

Ξέρεις τι; το θέλω για το πλυντήριο, και μόνο για αυτό (για την ώρα...)
Πόσο το είχες πάρει, θυμάσαι?

----------


## fmav

Επειδή βλέπω ότι αναφέρεται κάτι για modified sine και για να ολοκληρώσω λίγο τη θεωρία προηγούμενου μου post (όπου περιγράφηκε το καθαρό ημίτονο και το τετράγωνο), θα περιγράψω λίγο και το modified sine.
Λοιπόν, το modified sine έχει την μορφή που φαίνεται στο πρώτο συνημμένο σχήμα. Από τη μέτρηση του παλμογράφου βλέπουμε ότι ισχύει (κατά προσέγγιση) για αυτή την κυματομορφή ο τύπος Vrms=Vp/1.41, όπως και στο καθαρό ημίτονο.

Στο δεύτερο σχήμα φαίνονται το καθαρό ημίτονο και το modified ημίτονο συσχετισμένα (με κάποια πολύ μικρή διαφορά φάσης, η οποία οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι δεν μπόρεσα να συγχρονίσω απόλυτα τις δύο γεννήτριες).
Βλέπουμε ότι έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος και την ίδια rms τιμή.

Αν μετρούσαμε με ένα απλό πολύμετρο την έξοδο ενός UPS με έξοδο modified sine θα είχαμε ένδειξη 230Vrms, όπως και στου ημιτόνου, αφού το πλάτος είναι ίδιο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις και ισχύει ο ίδιος τύπος.

Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω εγώ από τα στοιχεία που δίνει ο Δημήτρης (ότι η έξοδος του UPS μετρημένη με απλό πολύμετρο είναι αρκετά κάτω από τα 200V), είναι ότι το UPS δεν είναι καθαρού ημιτόνου, δεν είναι ούτε modified sine, αλλά καθαρού τετραγώνου. Αν βλέπει κανείς κανένα κενό στο σκεπτικό μου φυσικά το αναφέρει. Κουβέντα να γίνεται...

----------


## kitMAN

Φίλε Jim τότε που το πείρα ήταν ευκαιρία, πριν 3 ή 4 χρόνια. 62.5 ευρώ ήταν η τιμή του, λόγω πεσμένων παταριών. Για πλυντήριο δε νομίζω να το κρατάει, γιατί σταματά ξεκίνα το μοτέρ τραβάει απότομα το ρεύμα και μπορεί να σβήσει για προστασία. Πέρα από το μοτέρ όμως είναι και η αντίσταση του πλυντηρίου που … να μην είναι και αυτή κανένα κιλοβάτ; Εκτός και αν το πλυντήριο είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο χαμηλής κατανάλωσης χωρίς θερμαντική αντίσταση.
Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κλιματιστικό δωδεκάρι Inverter στην ψύξη στην χαμηλότερη ισχύ που μπορεί να κατέβει 550-700W χωρίς πρόβλημα. Το ημίτονο που παράγει είναι τέλειο, και με φορτίο και χωρίς φορτίο. Καλύτερο από της ΔΕΗ χωρίς παραμόρφωση. Το έχω τσεκάρει με παλμογράφο. Επίσης ένας φίλος, που πήρε και αυτός το ίδιο, μου είπε ότι ξεκίνησε με αυτό μια αντλία νερού 350W και μετά πρόσθεσε άλλη μία 250W.

----------


## kitMAN

Φάνη, το τετράγωνο που δείχνεις είναι modified sine με dutyCycle 50%. Σωστά; Και φαίνεται να ισχύει ο τύπος Vrms=Vp/1.41
Μήπως ξέρεις τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που το dutyCycle είναι μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο;

Έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις σε τέτοιου είδους UPS εφαρμόζοντας τη συνδεσμολογία του GerrgeVita στο post 42 μόνο που δεν είχα 2 λάμπες ίδιας ισχύος και έβαλα μία 60W και μία 150W στον παλμογράφο. Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας 150W με το κίτρινο πολύμετρο, + παλμογράφος. Ενώ στο τιρκουάζ πολύμετρο είναι η τάση στην έξοδο του UPS. 

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία τροφοδοτώ το UPS με 24V. Το dutyCycle είναι 60%, Το Vp στα άκρα της λάμπας είναι περίπου 50V και στο πολυμετρο βλέπουμε 34.4V. Στην έξοδο του UPS μέτρισα με τον παλμογράφο Vp 320V (δεν φαίνεται στη φοτό, το μέτρησα αργότερα) και το πολύμετρο δείχνει 225.1V.

Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία τροφοδοτώ το UPS με 28V. Το dutyCycle έχει πέσει στο 50%, Το Vp στα άκρα της λάμπας είναι περίπου 59V και στο πολυμετρο 34.7V. Στην έξοδο του UPS Vp 378V και το πολύμετρο δείχνει 223.8V
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο (PWM) καταφέρνει να διατηρήσει την τάση εξόδου όσο μπορεί πιο σταθερή.

Οι ενδείξεις και από τα δύο πολύμετρα δεν έχουν σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ τους αν συνδεθούν στην ίδια έξοδο παράλληλα. Φυσικά δεν είναι κανένα από τα δύο trueRMS.

Πώς εξηγείται τώρα να παίρνω αυτές τις τιμές τάσης από τα πολύμετρα; Οι θεωρητικές τιμές είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες. Παίρνω ένα παράδειγμα.
Vin = 28V
Voutpeak = 378V
Vλάμπα peak = 59V
Vλάμπας = 34.7V
dutyCycle = 50%
Vπολύμετρο = 223.8V
Vrms=Vp/1.41 = 378/1.41=268V UPS
Vrms=Vp/1.41 = 59/1.41=41.8V Λάμπα
Το πρόγραμμα του παλμογράφου δεν δίνει τιμή RMS όπως το δικό σου. Το probe που έχω είναι 1:10 και μπόρεσα να μετρήσω μόνο την θετική ημιπερίοδο 378 Vp.

----------


## fmav

> Φάνη, το τετράγωνο που δείχνεις είναι modified sine με dutyCycle 50%. Σωστά; Και φαίνεται να ισχύει ο τύπος Vrms=Vp/1.41
> Μήπως ξέρεις τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που το dutyCycle είναι μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο;



Επισυνάπτω τον υπολογισμό που έκανα στο χαρτί. Ο τύπος είναι:
Vrms=Vp/SQRT(1-a/π)





> 







> Έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις σε τέτοιου είδους UPS εφαρμόζοντας τη συνδεσμολογία του GerrgeVita στο post 42 μόνο που δεν είχα 2 λάμπες ίδιας ισχύος και έβαλα μία 60W και μία 150W στον παλμογράφο. Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας 150W με το κίτρινο πολύμετρο, + παλμογράφος. Ενώ στο τιρκουάζ πολύμετρο είναι η τάση στην έξοδο του UPS. 
> 
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία τροφοδοτώ το UPS με 24V. Το dutyCycle είναι 60%, Το Vp στα άκρα της λάμπας είναι περίπου 50V και στο πολυμετρο βλέπουμε 34.4V. Στην έξοδο του UPS μέτρισα με τον παλμογράφο Vp 320V (δεν φαίνεται στη φοτό, το μέτρησα αργότερα) και το πολύμετρο δείχνει 225.1V.
> 
> Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία τροφοδοτώ το UPS με 28V. Το dutyCycle έχει πέσει στο 50%, Το Vp στα άκρα της λάμπας είναι περίπου 59V και στο πολυμετρο 34.7V. Στην έξοδο του UPS Vp 378V και το πολύμετρο δείχνει 223.8V
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο (PWM) καταφέρνει να διατηρήσει την τάση εξόδου όσο μπορεί πιο σταθερή.
> 
> Οι ενδείξεις και από τα δύο πολύμετρα δεν έχουν σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ τους αν συνδεθούν στην ίδια έξοδο παράλληλα. Φυσικά δεν είναι κανένα από τα δύο trueRMS.
> 
> ...



Ναι, κατάλαβα τι λες Γιώργο...
Βλέπω όμως διάφορα ανεξήγητα.
Καταρχάς, το ότι στη δεύτερη περίπτωση που αύξησες την τάση τροφοδοσίας του UPS σε 28V, αυξήθηκε η Vp της εξόδου είναι λογικό, αφού ο ΜΣ έχει σταθερό λόγο. Το ότι έπεσε το duty cycle είναι επίσης λογικό έτσι ώστε η Vrms να μείνει σταθερή.
Το ότι όμως τα πολύμετρα δείχνουν αυτές τις χαμηλές τιμές είναι περίεργο. Οι τιμές που δείχνουν τα πολύμετρα φαίνεται να είναι λάθος. Τουλάχιστον φαίνεται ότι δεν υπολογίζουν την rms τιμή σύμφωνα με τη μεθολογία που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post. Μία πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι με κάποιο τρόπο φιλτράρουν την είσοδό τους κόβοντας αρμονικές και μετά μετράνε με κάποια άλλη μεθοδολογία την rms τιμή της πρώτης αρμονικής που περνάει, η οποία είναι φυσικά χαμηλότερη από την πραγματική τιμή του πλούσιου σε αρμονικές σήματος της εξόδου του UPS.
Η Analog Devices έχει ένα αναλογικό ολοκληρωμένο που κάνει μετρήσεις true rms, όμως είναι σχετικά ακριβό για να χρησιμοποιείται σε φθηνά πολύμετρα. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω, ίσως χρησιμοποιούν κάτι παρόμοιο;

Να σε ρωτήσω: αν βάλεις αυτά τα πολύμετρα στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, τι μέτρηση παίρνεις; Είναι η σωστή;

----------


## fmav

Από περιέργεια έκανα ένα μικρό πείραμα για να δω πως συμπεριφέρονται τα απλά πολύμετρα.
Μέτρησα λοιπόν ένα ημιτονικό σήμα πλάτους περίπου 16V με παλμογράφο, με true rms πολύμετρο και με ένα απλό πολύμετρο (φωτογραφία PIC_SINE.jpg).
Η θεωρητικά υπολογισμένη rms τιμή είναι 16/1.414=11.315Vrms. Βέβαια το πλάτος μετρήθηκε με την ακρίβεια του παλμογράφου.
Ο παλμογράφος έδειξε 11.2, το απλό πολύμετρο έδειξε 11.3, ενώ το true rms πολύμετρο έδειξε 11.2. Άρα οι μετρήσεις συμπίπτουν.
Σε μέτρηση ενός τετραγωνικού σήματος πλάτους περίπου 16V (PIC_SQUARE.jpg), η θεωρητικά υπολογισμένη rms τιμή είναι 16V.
Ο παλμογράφος έδειξε 16, το true rms έδειξε 16, όμως το απλό πολύμετρο έδειξε 17.74, ενώ θα έπρεπε (θεωρητικά) να δείξει 16/1.414=11.3.
Έδειξε μάλιστα τιμή μεγαλύτερη και από το πλάτος. Περίεργα πράγματα...

Όμως, κοιτώντας το σχηματικό ενός πολύμετρου βασισμένου στο ICL7106 (τα περισσότερα απλά πολύμετρα είναι παρόμοια), είδα ότι στην είσοδο του ACV υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής σε σειρά ο οποίος κόβει το dc του σήματος εισόδου. O πυκνωτής αυτός λειτουργεί ως διαφοριστής και άρα παραμορφώνει το σήμα εισόδου αν αυτό δεν είναι καθαρά ημιτονικό.
Στην τρίτη εικόνα φαίνεται η παραμόρφωση σε ένα τετραγωνικό σήμα. Το παραμορφωμένο σήμα έχει μεγαλύτερο πλάτος, γι' αυτό και η μέτρηση που παίρνουμε από το πολύμετρο είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Άρα σε αυτό που είπα για το απλό πολύμετρο υπάρχει ένα λάθος, ότι δηλαδή μετράει το πλάτος του σήματος εισόδου και το διαιρεί με ρίζα 2. Λόγω του πυκνωτή η τιμή που μετράει δεν είναι σωστή, άρα κάθε συμπέρασμα για τη μέτρηση είναι άκυρο. Επομένως τα 180V που μετράει ο Δημήτρης, δεν προέρχονται από το τετράγωνο του UPS, αλλά από την παραμόρφωση αυτού λόγω του πυκνωτή στο πολύμετρο.

Προτείνω λοιπόν, για να μετρηθεί το πραγματικό πλάτος της εξόδου του UPS του Δημήτρη, να βάλει μια δίοδο σε σειρά και έναν πυκνωτή παράλληλα, έτσι ώστε από την εναλλασσόμενη τάση εξόδου του UPS να δημιουργηθεί μια DC τάση, η οποία θα ισούται με το πλάτος της εναλλασσόμενης. Αν αυτή η dc τάση (η οποία θα μετρηθεί με απλό πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα DCV) είναι 230V τότε η έξοδος του UPS είναι τετραγωνική. Αν είναι true sine ή modified sine δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να διαπιστωθεί έτσι απλά...

Όποιος διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές, σημαίνει ότι διάβασε όλο το κείμενο και πιθανώς κουράστηκε ή βαρέθηκε. Sorry...

----------


## JimKarvo

Όποιος κουράστηκε, ας πάει να βάλει το χέρι τους στην πρίζα, για να μετρήσει ο ίδιος την τάση! Η γνώση είναι καλό!

Λοιπών, ο πυκνωτής, πρέπει να είναι καθορισμένης χωρητικότητας? Με το πλάτος βρίσκουμε απλά αν το ρεύμα είναι ή Square, ή κάτι (οτιδήποτε) άλλο;

----------


## fmav

> Λοιπών, ο πυκνωτής, πρέπει να είναι καθορισμένης χωρητικότητας? Με το πλάτος βρίσκουμε απλά αν το ρεύμα είναι ή Square, ή κάτι (οτιδήποτε) άλλο;



Η δίοδος και ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να αντέχουν τάσεις 400V. H χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή δεν είναι είναι τόσο σημαντική αφού δεν θα υπάρχει φορτίο. Βάλε ας πούμε 1μF. Προσοχή όμως στην υψηλή τάση. 
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να φτιάξεις έναν διαιρέτη τάσης όπως πρότεινε ο GeorgeVita (είτε με λάμπες, είτε με αντιστάσεις μεγάλης τιμής), έτσι ώστε να υποβιβάσεις την τάση. 
Ουσιαστικά στο σχήμα του GeorgeVita στο σημείο ανάμεσα από τις δύο λάμπες θα βάλεις τη δίοδο προς τον παλμογράφο και μετά έναν πυκνωτή προς το άλλο άκρο του παλμογράφου. Βέβαια αντί για παλμογράφο θα συνδέσεις πολύμετρο.

----------


## JimKarvo

Θα το αφήσω ως έχει. χωρίς φορτίο, για να μην κάνω καμία ζημιά (μην μπλέξω με υποβιβασμούς τάσης)

Θα κάνω δοκιμή και σε ένα Inverter που είναι square για σιγουριά. Αποτελέσματα, μεθαύριο πρωί!

Να θίξω ένα θέμα? Γιατί να έχω ανοχή ως 400V, από την στιγμή την οποία δεν υπάρχει κάποιο λόγος για στιγμιαία ανύψωση τάσης?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μάλλον εννοείτε το παρακάτω:



*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: η τάση στην έξοδο του UPS είναι επικίνδυνη!*

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## fmav

> Μάλλον εννοείτε το παρακάτω:



Ακριβώς!  :Thumbup: 
Και αντί για λάμπες μπορούν να μπουν και αντιστάσεις με τιμές τις τάξης των 100kΩ.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δημήτρη , θα σου πω το μυστικό , αλλά θα το κρατήσεις για σένα . 

Θα μετρήσεις  με πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα  750-1000V  AC , 
ότι πάρεις , το κρατάς ... παράδειγμα  140-170 βολτ . 

Επειτα γυρνάς το πολύμετρο  750-1000V  DC  ,
ότι πάρεις  το πολλαπλασιάζεις επί δυο ,  και κάνεις πρόσθεση με τα βολτ,
από το εναλλασσόμενο ..   και βρήκες  το σύνολο .  
Καμπύλη + τετράγωνο.  

Ετσι , για να με θυμάσαι ..   :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν κατάλαβα τη λογική πίσω από αυτή τη μεθοδολογία...

----------


## Nemmesis

κυριακο69 με το rms πολυμετρο η και το απλο κανει?  :Biggrin:

----------


## JimKarvo

Έστω ότι βρίσκω 180 VAC και 300VDC... 180+(300*2)= 780 VDCAC (???)
Και αφού βρήκα ένα νούμερο (έστω ότι είναι το 780), τι ακριβώς καταλαβαίνω από αυτό?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Έστω ότι βρίσκω 180 VAC και 300VDC... 180+(300*2)= 780 VDCAC (???)
> Και αφού βρήκα ένα νούμερο (έστω ότι είναι το 780), τι ακριβώς καταλαβαίνω από αυτό?



Οχι , σε υποθετική βάση , δεν συζητάω .. 

Εαν πήρες αυτές τις μετρήσεις στο DC , δεν έχεις μέσα τετράγωνο .
Και εκεί τελειώνει η αναζήτηση.

----------


## navar

> Οχι , σε υποθετική βάση , δεν συζητάω .. 
> 
> Εαν πήρες αυτές τις μετρήσεις στο DC , δεν έχεις μέσα τετράγωνο .
> Και εκεί τελειώνει η αναζήτηση.




σκληρό και άπονο αγόρι  !!!!!!



υγ: το βλέπω το ban να μου έρχεται σύντομα !

----------


## fmav

Έλεγα να μη μιλήσω γιατί νόμισα ότι το γυρίσαμε στη πλάκα. Μάλλον όμως κάποιοι μιλάνε σοβαρά...
Όσοι περιμένουν να μετρήσουν κάποια dc τιμή σε εναλλασσόμενο σήμα (προερχόμενο μάλιστα από τον μετασχηματιστή του UPS και το οποίο θα τροφοδοτήσει μεταξύ άλλων και επαγωγικά φορτία), και δεν κάνουν πλάκα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρουν να ασχοληθούν με κάτι άλλο, γιατί με τα ηλεκτρονικά και γενικότερα με την ηλεκτρολογία τους χωρίζει μεγάλη απόσταση. Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη...
Και εκεί αρχίζει η αναζήτηση...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εμένα αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει .. και αναφέρομαι στα σχόλια , 
τα οποία συνεχίζονται ..  

Είναι αποκλειστικά η άποψη του συνομιλητή μου, τον οποίο επιλέγω *εγώ* .. 

Έτσι, οι απόψεις , όλων αυτών τον περίεργων τύπων που μαζεύονται ,
γύρω από ένα τρακάρισμα , γιατί άπλα θέλουν να δουν , η να διαμορφώσουν  άποψη , με αφήνουν αδιάφορο.  :Smile:

----------


## fmav

> Έτσι, οι απόψεις , όλων αυτών τον περίεργων τύπων που μαζεύονται ,
> γύρω από ένα τρακάρισμα , γιατί άπλα θέλουν να δουν , η να διαμορφώσουν άποψη , με αφήνουν αδιάφορο.



Όλα τα τρακαρίσματα δεν είναι ίδια. Για παράδειγμα τρακάρισμα που προκάλεσε οδηγός επειδή οδηγούσε από την αριστερή πλευρά του δρόμου, γιατί έτσι νόμιζε ότι είναι σωστό, τι να κάνουμε, θα μαζέψει πολλούς περίεργους γύρω. Και θα ακούσει και πολλά σχόλια.
Αν μάλιστα συνοδεύεται το όλο σκηνικό με την επιμονή του οδηγού που οδηγούσε ανάποδα "δεν έφταιγα εγώ, οδηγούσα σωστά", ή "το αυτοκίνητό μου είναι καλύτερο, πάει από όπου θέλω", ή ακόμη χειρότερα "μπορεί να μην έχω δίπλωμα οδήγησης, αλλά εγώ ξέρω να οδηγάω, σε αντίθεση με κάτι τύπους που αν και έχουν δίπλωμα δεν ξέρουν", τότε από τον πολύ κόσμο που θα μαζευτεί γύρω, δεν θα μπορεί να έρθει και η τροχαία να επιβάλλει τάξη...

----------


## FILMAN

Κυριάκο, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τη λογική της διαδικασίας που περιγράφεις στο ποστ 60;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Είναι αποκλειστικά η άποψη του συνομιλητή μου, τον οποίο επιλέγω *εγώ* ..



η δυναμη της επιλογης? ή η αδυναμια ευρεσης επιρρηματων?

να ξερεις ομως οτι η τροχαια παντα ρωταει και τους περαστικους... δεν ρωταει μονο αυτους που τρακαραν...

επισης επιλεκτικα παλι αγνοεις την ερωτηση του FILMAN?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τη λογική της διαδικασίας που περιγράφεις στο ποστ 60;



λυπάμαι , όχι δημόσια.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι , ότι είναι από Αμερικάνικη βιβλιογραφία.

----------


## fmav

> λυπάμαι , όχι δημόσια.
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι , ότι είναι από Αμερικάνικη βιβλιογραφία.



Ρε συ Κυριάκο, σοβαρέψου λίγο. Έλεος πια! Λες και είμαστε χθεσινοί και άσχετοι. Η υπομονή έχει και όρια, να βλέπεις που σε παίρνει και που όχι όταν μιλάς. Εδώ δεν έχεις διαβάσει ελληνική βιβλιογραφία και επικαλείσαι ξένη; Πετάς μια ανοησία που δε στέκει από καμία πλευρά και αν τη βάλεις και το παίζεις μετά και ειδικός που δεν μοιράζεται τις πηγές γνώσης του. 

Λοιπόν επειδή έχει παρατραβήξει η ιστορία και επειδή υπάρχουν άτομα που πραγματικά ασχολούνται και αφιερώνουν χρόνο για να εξηγήσουν πράγματα και να προσφέρουν σε αυτό το φόρουμ, σου το ξαναλέω: αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις, βοήθησε με επιχειρήματα, τεκμηρίωση και πηγές. Αλλιώς το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να θολώνεις τα νερά σε όσους γνωρίζουν λιγότερα και να γελοιοποιείσαι σε όσους γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω. Και δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί... 

Κουράστηκα, αποχωρώ... Βγάλτε τα πέρα μόνοι σας οι υπόλοιποι, εγώ τα παρατάω  :Brick wall:

----------


## Panoss

Οι Αμερικάνοι το ξέρουν ότι έχουν τέτοια βιβλιογραφία;
Ένα μυστήριο πλανάται γύρω από τον Κυριάκος 69.

----------


## ReFas

> Δημήτρη , θα σου πω το μυστικό , αλλά θα το κρατήσεις για σένα . 
> 
> Θα μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα 750-1000V AC , 
> ότι πάρεις , το κρατάς ... παράδειγμα 140-170 βολτ . 
> 
> Επειτα γυρνάς το πολύμετρο 750-1000V DC ,
> ότι πάρεις το πολλαπλασιάζεις επί δυο , και κάνεις πρόσθεση με τα βολτ,
> από το εναλλασσόμενο .. και βρήκες το σύνολο . 
> Καμπύλη + τετράγωνο. 
> ...



Κυριάκο γειά.
Αυτο που γράφεις είναι αυτό πιο κάτω;
"
_Fluke offered the following work-around for measuring the RMS with an AC-coupled DMM.  First, measure the RMS value of the AC component.  Then, measure the waveform on the DC scale.  Combine the AC and DC components by squaring each, adding, and then extracting the square root.  Some of Fluke's higher end products have a function called AC+DC which essentially does the calculation for you._"
http://enginova.com/true_rms_volts.htm

----------


## HFProject

Μάλλον ο Κυριάκος είναι χαμένος στη μετάφραση ?  :Smile:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

ο Κυριάκος είναι μια χαρά , και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων .  :Smile:

----------


## navar

πάλι με το fluke έμπλεξε αυτό το παλικάρι ???? πάντως μεταφράζοντας το αρχικό κείμενο.,.... είναι λίγο διαφορετικό απο αυτό που λέει η λατρεία (κουλης).
αγάπη δέν έχουμε fluke πάρτο χαμπάρι !!!!

----------


## panosssvent19

> πάλι με το fluke έμπλεξε αυτό το παλικάρι ???? πάντως μεταφράζοντας το αρχικό κείμενο.,.... είναι λίγο διαφορετικό απο αυτό που λέει η λατρεία (κουλης).
> αγάπη δέν έχουμε fluke πάρτο χαμπάρι !!!!



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχα
Εισαι θεος πεθανα βραδιατικα!!!!!!

----------


## JimKarvo

Παιδιά, για χατίρι μου, μην τα παράτατε!!!!! Σας παρακαλώ!!!

VAC = 195
VDC = 0

Για να δω τι θα μου πεις τώρα..  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη, δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε παλμογράφο; Με έναν παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών μπορείς να δεις τι σου δίνει στην έξοδο το μηχάνημα, χωρίς να σηκώνεις γειώσεις, να βάζεις μ/ς απομόνωσης, κ.λ.π., κ.λ.π.

----------


## JimKarvo

Δυστυχώς όχι. Και αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι ακριβοί..




> Δημήτρη, δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε παλμογράφο; Με έναν παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών μπορείς να δεις τι σου δίνει στην έξοδο το μηχάνημα, χωρίς να σηκώνεις γειώσεις, να βάζεις μ/ς απομόνωσης, κ.λ.π., κ.λ.π.

----------


## kitMAN

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από JimKarvo
> Όποιος κουράστηκε, ας πάει να βάλει το χέρι τους στην πρίζα, για να μετρήσει ο ίδιος την τάση! Η γνώση είναι καλό!



 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από fMAN
> Κουράστηκα, αποχωρώ... Βγάλτε τα πέρα μόνοι σας οι υπόλοιποι, εγώ τα παρατάω



Φάνη μη φεύγεις. Αυτά που έχεις πει μου φάνηκαν χρήσιμα. 

Πέρασαν αρκετές μέρες από την τελευταία φορά που ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου. Πιστεύω πως βρήκα μια άκρη σε σχέση με το τι μετράει ένα όχι TrueRMS πολύμετρο, και πια είναι η RMSτάση ενώς UPS τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου.

Συνεχίζω από το ποστ 54 και το πείραμα που έκανε ο fMAN. Ήθελα να δω πώς συμπεριφέρεται το πολύμετρο σε σχέση με την αλλαγή του DutyCycle, μιας και αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος να κρατήσει το UPS όσο το δυνατόν σταθερότερη τη τάση στην έξοδο, σε σχέση με τις αλλαγές του φορτίου αλλά και την τάση της μπαταρίας. Για λόγους συμβατότητας εφάρμοσα και εγώ την ίδια τετραγωνική τάση πλάτους 16V, και μεταβάλλοντας το DutyCycle από 4 – 100%, κατέγραψα την ένδειξη της τάσης στο πολύμετρο. Δεν έχω γεννήτρια κυματομορφών, και έτσι “Εμπρός καλό μου SG3525”. Επισυνάπτω ένα αρχείο Exel όπου φαίνονται οι μετρήσεις σε τρεις κλίμακες του βολτομέτρου. 0-4 0-40 και 0-400V. Συμπεριέλαβα υπολογισμούς για το πια θα ήταν η τάση εξόδου, αν η σχέση τάσης και DutyCycle ήταν ανάλογη, πράγμα που είναι λάθος, αλλά αποδεικνύει ότι είναι γραμμική. Από τα διαγράμματα της μέτρησης της τάσης φαίνεται ότι η σχέση του DutyCycle με την τάση είναι γραμμική, και εδώ φαίνεται το λάθος που κάνει ένα απλό πολύμετρο, αφού η θεωρητική VRMSδεν είναι γραμμική (Τύπος που έδωσε ο fMAN). Επίσης παρατηρούμε πώς οι ευθείες για τις κλίμακες 0-40 και 0-400V έχουν μια διαφορά στην κλίση ενώ η κλίμακα 0-4Vπάει περίπατο. Από αυτό μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πώς κάθε πολύμετρο δίνει διαφορετική ένδειξη πού εξαρτάται από το είδος του φίλτρου που διαθέτει το κάθε ένα. Εδώ θέλω να σταθώ σε αυτό που είπε ο Φάνης, γιατί το πολύμετρο δείχνει 17.74V και όχι 16/1.414=11.3V ή τουλάχιστον 16. Η εξήγηση με το πυκνωτή που δίνεις, φαίνεται σωστή και λογική, αλλά σε ένα βολτόμετρο εναλλασσόμενης τάσης με το ICL7106 που έχω δεν φαίνεται να έχει τον πυκνωτή σε σειρά αλλά παράλληλα μετά τη δίοδο και την πρώτη αντίσταση του διαιρέτη. Από εκεί και μετά μετράει την τάση DC που προκύπτει από το δικτύωμα.
Έχω συμπεριλάβει τη ποσοστιαία διαφορά της θεωρητικής από τη μετρούμενη VRMS και τη χρησιμοποίησα για να βρω την αντίστοιχη Vrms που θα έδειχνε το πολύμετρο για Vp=325V και Vp=378V (Μπακαλίστικα). Έκανα εκ νέου της μετρήσεις στο UPS και τα αποτελέσματα:
Vin=28V Vout=222.2V Vp=378V DutyCycle =50% 
Vin=24V Vout=223.4V Vp=325V DutyCycle=60%
Στο Exel έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο το σημεία που ταιριάζουν οι μετρήσεις από το δικό μου UPS. Παρατηρούμε πως έχει θεωρητική τάση RMS253-272V πράγμα υπερβολικό αλλά λογικό, αφού όταν το βάζω στην πρίζα γίνεται πολύ αισθητή η πτώση της φωτεινότητας της λάμπας 60W που έχω σαν φορτίο, μιας και τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από τη ΔΕΗ με τάση 233 VRMS.
Με πράσινο σημείωσα το που θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει η μέτρηση του JimKarvo195V που θεωρητικά είναι περίπου 236Vrms πολύ πιο νορμάλ από το δικό μου και λογικό με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα πολύμετρά μας έχουν παρόμοια ευθεία απόκρισης και αν η Vp είναι 325V. Σαν συμπέρασμα βγαίνει ότι μόνο με ένα απλό πολύμετρο όχι TrueRms, μπορεί κανείς με μπακαλίστικο τρόπο να καταλάβει αν ένα UPS ή ένα inverterδίνει τετραγωνική τάση. Βέβαια στην περίπτωση μου αυτό αποτελεί εξαίρεση γιατί το UPS είναι τόσο ποιοτικό που βγάζει παραπάνω τάση από το κανονικό με αποτέλεσμα να κάτσω να κάνω όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία για να καταλάβω επιτέλους τι σκ@$@ συμβαίνει. Με όλα αυτά τα μπακαλίστικα, δεν μπορούσα να λάβω υπόψη την παραμόρφωση της τετραγωνικής τάσης του UPS όπως φαίνεται στην θετική ημιπερίοδο, στην τελευταία φωτογραφία. Το τρυγονάκι που προηγείται του τετραγώνου καθώς και το καραφάκι στην αρχή της κορυφής αυτού, σίγουρα επηρεάζουν το αποτέλεσμα της μέτρησης του πολυμέτρου.

----------


## fmav

> Συμπεριέλαβα υπολογισμούς για το πια θα ήταν η τάση εξόδου, αν η σχέση τάσης και DutyCycle ήταν ανάλογη, πράγμα που είναι λάθος, αλλά αποδεικνύει ότι είναι γραμμική. Από τα διαγράμματα της μέτρησης της τάσης φαίνεται ότι η σχέση του DutyCycle με την τάση είναι γραμμική, και εδώ φαίνεται το λάθος που κάνει ένα απλό πολύμετρο, αφού η θεωρητική VRMSδεν είναι γραμμική



Nice job Γιώργο!

Λοιπόν, το ότι οι μετρήσεις σου έχουν γραμμική συμπεριφορά (σχέση duty cycle με μετρούμενη τιμή από απλό πολύμετρο), αποδεικνύει ότι το πολύμετρο σου μετράει τελικά τη μέση τιμή του σήματος (αφού αυτό ανορθωθεί βέβαια). 
Mε ένα True rms πολύμετρο φυσικά θα είχες μη γραμμική καμπύλη μετρήσεων, αφού οι μετρήσεις θα ήταν οι πραγματικές και θα συμφωνούσαν με τον υπολογισμένο τύπο.

Το απλό πολύμετρο σου όμως , ανορθώνει το προς μέτρηση σήμα (μέσω μιας διόδου) και με ένα πυκνωτή και μια αντίσταση ως φορτίο, παίρνει τη μέση τιμή των θετικών ημιπεριόδων. Είναι γνωστό ότι η μέση τιμή ενός σήματος pwm είναι ανάλογη του duty cycle Vm=Vp*[Duty Cycle]. Έτσι εξηγούνται οι μετρήσεις σου.

Το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο καταλήγω, είναι ότι τα απλά πολύμετρα, μάλλον έχουν διαφορετικό κύκλωμα εισόδου και άρα δίνουν ασαφή δεδομένα. Άλλα έχουν φίλτρο εισόδου, άλλα μετρούν τη μέση τιμή, άλλα την μέγιστη τιμή και διαιρούν με ρίζα 2 κλπ. Επίσης είναι δυνατό να υπάρχουν και κυκλωματικές διαφοροποιήσεις στο ίδιο πολύμετρο αλλά σε διαφορετική κλίμακα.

Νομίζω το λύσαμε το ζήτημα, πάμε για μπάνιο τώρα... :Cool:

----------


## leosedf

Έχουν διαγραφεί τα άσχετα μηνύματα και ο χρήστης ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 έχει λάβει warning το οποίο μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ban.
Συνεχίστε on topic παρακαλώ.

----------

